# Pink Floyd



## Sylvester (Feb 14, 2012)

Who else here is a fan? i saw Roger Waters when he was in town best concert i have ever been too.

Seeing as how it is Valentines Day 

How I wish, how I wish you were here. 
We're just two lost souls 
Swimming in a fish bowl, 
Year after year, 
Running over the same old ground. 
And how we found
The same old fears. 
Wish you were here.

View attachment 2060209


----------



## ChronicObsession (Feb 14, 2012)

I am a super fan. I bought an electric guitar and some analogue effects pedals because I dig the whole David Gilmour sound


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 14, 2012)

Saw PF only once in '95. Have seen Roger Waters 3 times. The Wall was one of my favorite movies, we used to go to the midnight show a lot.


----------



## ChronicObsession (Feb 14, 2012)

Shine on you crazy Diamond ! I was on acid the first time I fell in love with that song, part 1 and 2 are epic masterpieces


----------



## Mr Neutron (Feb 14, 2012)

Floyd fan for over 40 yrs. First time I heard them I was tripping my brains out, listening to UmmaGumma with headphones. Seen them 4 times (twice before Dark Side, Animals and Pulse), best stage show in rock. Never followed Waters much after the split. Dark Side is a masterpiece. Gilmour is a guitar god. Best blend of music and lyrics, ever. Salute to Syd and Rick.


----------



## atavistic (Feb 18, 2012)

UmmaGumma on a headful of acid make for a great day at the beach!


----------



## Steve French (Feb 20, 2012)

Their first album when Syd Barrett was still in the group was their best, well for me at least.

[video=youtube;z_-i1hwuSJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_-i1hwuSJQ[/video]

[video=youtube;1Flywr-0p4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Flywr-0p4k&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## del66666 (Feb 20, 2012)

my plants leaf is a fan...........ha a fan leaf........


----------



## canna_420 (Mar 17, 2012)

nice me to catch any concert i can.

the wall,
gilmour 
australian floyd , brit floyd lol any worth seeing.

I imagine gilmour gets some action with his tone bending dont you think


----------



## RumHam413 (Mar 18, 2012)

Floyd is awesome


----------



## rocpilefsj (Mar 21, 2012)

Echoes from Live at Pompeii, CLASSIC!


----------



## zombiegreen (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm a fan, sucks that tickets are pricy for the Roger Waters tour. Is anyone going this year?


----------



## rocpilefsj (Apr 25, 2012)

As I said above^^ Echoes!

[video=youtube;646KtkEcPm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=646KtkEcPm8[/video]


----------



## Bryn (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been to see roger waters twice. darkside and the wall.
Epic is the only word i can use.


----------



## mariannejulians14 (Jun 8, 2012)

I am a super fan. I bought an electric guitar and some analogue effects pedals because I dig the whole David Gilmour sound


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 12, 2012)

I saw waters doing the Wall last year....fuckin awesome Gilmour turned up and done comfortably numb the night before ... Gutted. Rogers was class though


----------



## bud marley (Jun 16, 2012)

Best rock band ever!! I saw Gilmour when I was travelling around England. He did a show for around 40 people. One of the best nights of my life.....so far


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;cpbbuaIA3Ds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpbbuaIA3Ds[/video]


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 13, 2012)

Pink Floyd will always have an album in the top 100 for all time as they have since DSOTM came out. 

My first hoo de doo with a woman was while we were listening to The Wall. An awesome time to say the least, forever burned into the fibers of my being.

Long Live Pink Floyd.

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Nov 13, 2012)

LOVE Pink Floyd!!!! I used to listen to my dad's old vinyl Pink Floyd records back before we had them on tape. One of my oldest favorite bands.

Anyone ever seen the video of the time they did the live performance of "The Wall" in Berlin, in 1990, right after Germany united? There were 500,000 people there, and they all went apeshit during the part where the wall came down. That was a moment in history i wish i could have experienced!!!


----------



## skuba (Nov 13, 2012)

Got spun and listened to Meddle and Relics the other night, still fuckin awesome.


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 13, 2012)

I didn't know any of the very early Pink Floyd for many yrs...but I do know one pretty well now.....

Pink Floyd ~ Scarecrow



[video=youtube;gVJf0q3bKQI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVJf0q3bKQI[/video]


The black and green scarecrow as everyone knows
Stood with a bird on his hat and straw everywhere.
He didn't care.
He stood in a field where barley grows.
His head did no thinking
His arms didn't move except when the wind cut up
Rough and mice ran around on the ground
He stood in a field where barley grows.
The black and green scarecrow is sadder than me
But now he's resigned to his fate
'Cause life's not unkind - he doesn't mind.
He stood in a field where barley grows.


----------

